
Here’s why you should not use Google Cloud - serverpunch
https://medium.com/@serverpunch/heres-why-you-should-not-use-google-cloud-404033f611f3
======
pure-struggle
Completely unacceptable. I've recently been looking over at Google Cloud to
see how it would compare. Is this the norm or a one off?

